# What is going on on 4chan?



## Cincinnatus (Jan 4, 2022)

Jannies on 4chan have been weirder than usual lately. /qa/ got shut down in November and some boards seem to be really cracking down on anything even remotely off-topic (aka fun). Are there any 4chan jannies here who would like to explain the sudden change on the site and what is happening behind the scenes?

Here are a few things I've noticed:

/tg/ seems to have declared a ban on all internet memes, such as Pepe, Apu or Baalbuddy, even when they are relevant to what is being discussed (ie Wizard Pepe on a thread about Wizards).

Sometimes threads on /tv/ about the reality show "I Am Jazz" get deleted but sometimes they are left up. When they are left up they tend to be the most popular threads on the board.

/co/ seems to delete threads about webcomics (normal webcomics, not stuff like Stonetoss or Assigned Male) for no reason.

Is there some sort of weird civil war going on between Funposter Jannies and Anti-Fun Jannies?


----------



## gata (Jan 4, 2022)

I think 4chan is in a time where the majority of the userbase is now older zoomers. A slow cultural shift I guess, plus older jannies retiring and having more trannies who are very much anti-fun.
but that's just a theory.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jan 4, 2022)

HRT is one hell of a drug, literally.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 4, 2022)

You can only find the most dysfunctional terminally-online nutjobs to moderate a place like 4chan for free, and that shows in what content gets axed or promoted.
The nsfw boards have been overwhelmed with tranny spam and asian kids spamming BBC for years now. The sfw equivalent just manages to be less obvious.


----------



## Dillbert (Jan 4, 2022)

well there was that board that blackmailed gay minors  into taking hormone therapy i dont expect much from 4chan anymore


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 4, 2022)

>Still browsing 4chan
Why?


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jan 4, 2022)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Still browsing 4chan
> Why?


Because I remember when the site was really fun.


----------



## Tepuys (Jan 4, 2022)

W. T. Snacks is still alive. Gook moot could save the site with one dm.


----------



## Muppet Molester (Jan 4, 2022)

Tranny Jannies have no oversight anymore so are free to run rampant and slap threads that hurt their feels. This is why moderation is vastly different throughout the day and mostly unmoderated when America is asleep.

Also the eternal tourists have set up shop and the discord raids


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Jan 4, 2022)

4chan was never good


----------



## Drazen (Jan 4, 2022)

I tried posting there a while back. That new captcha is so awful that I refuse to deal with that shit. They should be rewarding people who still bother to post there, not making it difficult as fuck. I know spam and bots are a problem but there has to be a better way than whatever that is.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jan 4, 2022)

Homey, there's a constant battle in almost every culture between fun and anti-fun, because passionate people make a thing popular, then the bugmen join in b/c they want to be relevant, not because they actually care. The bugmen then grasp for control and draw in corporate interests through mindless consumption, causing the people who made a thing popular to begin with to leave until the thing is an empty husk and the bugmen abandon it to infest whatever new thing passionate people have made popular.

Impotent retards heard stories of anonymous and the legendary 4chan raids that would cripple major companies, so they latched on and now the site is filled with the mindless and the power obsessed. I'm not even a 4chan user and I know that's the case, because that's how things work.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Jan 4, 2022)

gata said:


> I think 4chan is in a time where the majority of the userbase is now older zoomers. A slow cultural shift I guess, plus older jannies retiring and having more trannies who are very much anti-fun.
> but that's just a theory.


Most likely. A lot of boards are full of troons now so any post that talks shit about them are going to get removed.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 4, 2022)

> Sometimes threads on /tv/ about the reality show "I Am Jazz" get deleted but sometimes they are left up. When they are left up they tend to be the most popular threads on the board.


That still exists, huh? I guess it's a suicide watch.


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jan 4, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> That still exists, huh? I guess it's a suicide watch.


The latest season has been incredible. Everything is tumbling down.












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 4, 2022)

Cincinnatus said:


> The latest season has been incredible. Everything is tumbling down.
> 
> View attachment 2857963


I looked at the episode titles on Wikipedia and that was disturbing enough.



Spoiler



Season 1 (2015)
1. "All About Jazz"
2. "Boys Aren't Nice to Her"
3. "High School Is Wild Fire"
4. "I Thought It Was a Choice"
5. "Am I Doing the Right Thing?"
6. "Happy Mother's Day!"
7. "I'm Ready to Explore Boys"
8. "So the Dad is Now Mom?"
9. "We Don't Read the Comments"
10. "Baby Jazz Is Growing Up"
11. "The Family Tells All"

Season 2 (2016)
1. "The Hate is Real"
2. "I Looked Like a Man in a Dress"
3. "It's Either Surgery or Male Puberty"
4. "Your Body May Be Rejecting the Implant"
5. "Confronted with Hate"
6. "She's Too Young for Breast Surgery"
7. "We Scare Most Boys"
8. "Teenage Angst and Broken Hearts"

Season 3 (2017)
1. "Bottoms Up"
2. "Double Trouble"
3. "Getting to the Bottom of It"
4. "Sweet Sixteen"
5. "Dating in the Dark"
6. "Face Your Demons"
7. "Dating in the Light"
8. "In the Line of Fire"

Season 4 (201
1. "Winds of Change"
2. "Weighty Issues"
3. "Resisting Temptation"
4. "Big Trouble in the Big Apple"
5. "Trans Girl Meets Girl"
6. "Pizza Rolls, Gender Roles, and Jazz Rolls"
7. "Hungry for Acceptance"
8. "Nothing Is Set in Stone"

Season 5 (2019)
1. "The Final Countdown"
2. "Scared & Unprepared"
3. "Caterpillar to Butterfly"
4. "Rebirth"
5. "It's A Girl!"
6. "Operation Complication"
7. "Your Girl Jazz Has A Boyfriend!"
8. "Missing In Action"
9. "I Want To Meet Your(Transphobic) Mom"
10. "Enemy In The Family"
11. "Reevaluation Realness"
12. "Up In The Air..."

Season 6 (2020)
1. "I Will Survive"
2. "Ex-Factor"
3. "Born This Way"
4. "I'm Still Standing"
5. "Communications Breakdown"
6. "Draglicious"
7. "Under Pressure"
8. "Somewhere Over the Rainbow"

Season 7 (2021)
1. "My 234-lb Life"
2. "Blast From the Past"
3. "Breaking the Cycle"
4. "Private Parts"
5. "Raw"
6. "Wake Up Call"
7. "Smashed"


----------



## Grub (Jan 4, 2022)

Imagine using 4Chan after 2014


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jan 4, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> I looked at the episode titles on Wikipedia and that was disturbing enough.
> 
> Season 7 (2021)
> 1. "My 234-lb Life"
> ...


"My 234-lb Life"

Did TLC let trolls come up with the episode titles?


----------



## Enig (Jan 4, 2022)

lol, it's still christmas on /qa/ and the barneyfag bot has been MIA ever since, also /qb/ is somehow still derelict with no ability to post to it


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 4, 2022)

What's really killed the site for me is if you have a question you want to ask, do you go the board dedicated to the topic the question relates to? No silly, you go to requests where it will be ignored.


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jan 4, 2022)

Jannies on 4chan have been weirder than usual lately. /qa/ got shut down in November and some boards seem to be really cracking down on anything even remotely off-topic (aka fun). Are there any 4chan jannies here who would like to explain the sudden change on the site and what is happening behind the scenes?

Here are a few things I've noticed:

/tg/ seems to have declared a ban on all internet memes, such as Pepe, Apu or Baalbuddy, even when they are relevant to what is being discussed (ie Wizard Pepe on a thread about Wizards).

Sometimes threads on /tv/ about the reality show "I Am Jazz" get deleted but sometimes they are left up. When they are left up they tend to be the most popular threads on the board.

/co/ seems to delete threads about webcomics (normal webcomics, not stuff like Stonetoss or Assigned Male) for no reason.

Is there some sort of weird civil war going on between Funposter Jannies and Anti-Fun Jannies?


----------



## Foxxo (Jan 4, 2022)

Top result for /qa/ on r/4chan:


Spoiler: >.>


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 4, 2022)

Tepuys said:


> W. T. Snacks is still alive. Gook moot could save the site with one dm.


Isn't snacks busy being a DJ or some gay shit?


----------



## Tepuys (Jan 4, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> Isn't snacks busy being a DJ or some gay shit?


Yeah. He made a song for the "Vidya Gaem" awards on /v/ last year and posted under his trip so he hasn't completely moved on yet.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jan 4, 2022)

/qa/ needed to be axed that place was AIDS


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Jan 5, 2022)

Gook Moot really doesn't give a shit about the site beyond selling the user data. When he took over a lot of old mods got shitcanned as far as I remember, iirc one of the current /tv/ mods is some wannabe actor who leverages his role as a mod to shill, and a lot of trannies got to be mods because they'll do it for free. I know moot had a fallout with some over the cuckshit. The newer mods tend to people who want to either control discourse on the internet, be internet famous, or shills. 

There's a fair bit of discord drama. There's at least 5 or 6 Discords dedicated to spamming various boards with porn, memes, or reporting posts. Some of them are weird hapas, mulattos, and DNC shills. It's a really low form of trolling and I got invited to one of them. They're basically zoomers who get angry the minute you disagree and talk over you. They aren't really trolls and more of faggots who will pay to get into a discord, spam memes, get banned, and mass report to get it banned. 

/qa/ is weird thing because it's just tranny jannies basically mocking the userbase, it's locked and most of the post are from them. It was never good, but it's basically jannies using what little power to get revenge for all the /sp/ memes.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 5, 2022)

Agreed, the moderation has been out of control lately and even more inconsistent than usual. I got a three day global for a Howard Stern thread on /tv/ last week. "Off-topic", apparently. This was a couple weeks after another three day global for a thread asking why Victoria Justice's career never took off. Again, "off-topic actor discussion". Actually appealed that one in IRC and got an apology for it.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 5, 2022)

4chan is for reddit fags too dumb to remember their username


----------



## Kiwi Boer (Jan 5, 2022)

What _isn't_ going on on 4chan?


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jan 5, 2022)

Kiwi Boer said:


> What _isn't_ going on on 4chan?


Content. The site quit being fun around 2019. I think 8chan getting shut down scared the Admins into cracking down on shenanigans.


----------

